# Snowboarding Helmet with APXs Goggles



## Andiibabes (Feb 9, 2013)

Also, I'm open to any other helmets that are suggested, just looking for a green one.


----------



## Ten (Apr 17, 2011)

The Ride Ninja fits pretty well with the APX.

Dont bother with the sandbox ones, they just dont work with them.


----------



## Andiibabes (Feb 9, 2013)

You mean the sandbox brand?


----------



## Ten (Apr 17, 2011)

Indeed........


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

My giro shiv. Worked with my apx


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I have the K2 Rival Pro audio helmet fits good with the APX but not so good with the VZ Fishbowl. The APX's shape fits the lip better, the VZ is too square but still works fine. The K2 is super comfy and warm.


----------

